# New Brush Bandit chipper



## coolbrze (Aug 17, 2010)

We're going to add another chipper to the fleet soon and have narrowed it down to the Bandit 150XP, 200XP, or the 250XP. It will be pulled by an F450 14' dump and F550 10' dump. What engine/options do you recommend for any of these chippers?


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 17, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> We're going to add another chipper to the fleet soon and have narrowed it down to the Bandit 150XP, 200XP, or the 250XP. It will be pulled by an F450 14' dump and F550 10' dump. What engine/options do you recommend for any of these chippers?



There is a kubota 90hp D for the 150. I think max HP engine in that entire line (150-250) is 115hp or around that. Seeing as that you already have a 200, why not go with something bigger than a 12 inch? All the ones you listed are 12 inch chippers. But to answer your question, if I was spending your money, and I got to pick, I'd go for the beefiest machine, with the biggest/reliable engine available.


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 19, 2010)

I believe all 3 chippers have an option for a 142 Hp engine. I'm just curious as to what the best engine is for any/all 3 of these chippers as there are 4/5 engine manufacturers & a bunch of different Hp options. We only have 2 dump/chip trucks, an F450 & an F550 and I don't think they'd like the weight of a 15" chipper + full load of chips, so we're staying w/ another 12" chipper. They're built Ford tough, but not that tough


----------



## Greenstar (Aug 23, 2010)

Go with a bigger chipper. The F550 should handle it. If not.. you'll probably upgrade a truck in a few years, and so you'll have the bigger chipper for when you do that.

Get something with a winch that you can chip bigger wood with.


----------



## Koa Man (Aug 23, 2010)

I pulled my Woodsman 18X for several years with a Dodge 3500 and Cummins. The auto tranny was beefed up and the Cummins engine modified to 350hp and about 800 lbs of torque. It pulled it up hills with no problem.

My 18X had the 200hp Cummins and I wished it had another 200hp. Always get the highest hp engine available.


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 23, 2010)

Koa Man said:


> I pulled my Woodsman 18X for several years with a Dodge 3500 and Cummins. The auto tranny was beefed up and the Cummins engine modified to 350hp and about 800 lbs of torque. It pulled it up hills with no problem.
> 
> My 18X had the 200hp Cummins and I wished it had another 200hp. Always get the highest hp engine available.



I would have to agree^^ your f-450 or 550 should pull a 18" chipper no problem. We are still running a bandit 1890 and its a great machine although a bit underpowered with the JD -125-hp? (I believe) It gets the job done and is pulled around by a 3500 chevy gas on smaller jobs a good amount of the time. I really like the Bandit 250's if your set on a 12"? And as far as engines, there all pretty good, John deer, perkins, cummins, etc.. Last I checked the perkins was the cheapest but also the lowest on the HP/TRQ ladder.. I would go with the biggest one you can get, but at at the very least a 115hp with the 12" disk chipper IMHO..


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just looked up the 250xp, my Vote would be either the J.D. or cat 140 if I was set on that model. The 255xp 15" with the winch is not much heavier and would save alot of work IMHO over a 250 without a winch. But then again I won't ever own another chipper without a winch its like having an extra man on the job most days


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 23, 2010)

custom8726 said:


> ...I won't ever own another chipper without a winch its like having an extra man on the job most days



Have you ever used a mini skid with grapple to forward debris and feed a chipper? If you think a winch is a big time saver, try a mini skid!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> We're going to add another chipper to the fleet soon and have narrowed it down to the Bandit 150XP, 200XP, or the 250XP. It will be pulled by an F450 14' dump and F550 10' dump. What engine/options do you recommend for any of these chippers?



Look into a 1590 bandit.. JD 125 or 140hp. If I remember correctly, the drum chippers are lighter, and more compact. maybe even the same weight as a well optioned 250.

I like disk myself, but hear good things about the 1590's. the newer ones take like 17" from what I hear. I would seriously look into the 255 disk if I was chipper shopping, personally.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Look into a 1590 bandit.. JD 125 or 140hp. If I remember correctly, the drum chippers are lighter, and more compact. maybe even the same weight as a well optioned 250.
> 
> I like disk myself, but hear good things about the 1590's. the newer ones take like 17" from what I hear. I would seriously look into the 255 disk if I was chipper shopping, personally.



Correction: looks like the 1590 is about 900lbs heavier than a well optioned 250. But five inches more capacity is huge imho.

That 255 looks like one bad mofo the more I spec it out though. weighs in at 8000lbs or so.


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 23, 2010)

Went to the Brush Bandit dealer today and while I'm still considering a 250XP, the manager was saying A LOT of tree guys are "upgrading" their 250 disc chippers to the 1090, 1490, & 1590 drum chippers. Now I'm back at square one, should I be looking at a drum chipper? He said they're less maintenace and crap doesn't bind up the disc wheel. He also said the Kubota & Cat are better engines than John Deer or Perkins.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> Went to the Brush Bandit dealer today and while I'm still considering a 250XP, the manager was saying A LOT of tree guys are "upgrading" their 250 disc chippers to the 1090, 1490, & 1590 drum chippers. Now I'm back at square one, should I be looking at a drum chipper? He said they're less maintenace and crap doesn't bind up the disc wheel. He also said the Kubota & Cat are better engines than John Deer or Perkins.



Those guys will talk up whatever they're trying to sell. I found them all to be mostly full of crap when I was shopping chippers.

Drum chippers have the "no dead space" advantage, but thats about it as far as I can tell (granted I've never had too much of a chance to play with a drum). A disk is gonna throw chips farther/pack truck tighter. They are also better at chipping wood. Also, you need to look at the width of the infeed, I think the disk chippers have the widest available infeed (think crotches).

I have a 250 with quad rollers, and the supersized infeed option.. you might wanna consider looking at those too. Mine is a beast with brushy stuff, but I wish it could take a bigger log - of course its probably better for the machine in the long run that it cant.


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 24, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> Went to the Brush Bandit dealer today and while I'm still considering a 250XP, the manager was saying A LOT of tree guys are "upgrading" their 250 disc chippers to the 1090, 1490, & 1590 drum chippers. Now I'm back at square one, should I be looking at a drum chipper? He said they're less maintenace and crap doesn't bind up the disc wheel. He also said the Kubota & Cat are better engines than John Deer or Perkins.



As I said before, you already have a 200. If I was you, I'd go to a larger capacity unit if the money is there. And your 450 will pull a 1590 with no problem at all.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 24, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> As I said before, you already have a 200. If I was you, I'd go to a larger capacity unit if the money is there. And your 450 will pull a 1590 with no problem at all.



I bet the 255 would whip the 1590's ass overall. I'd love to try the two of them running the same motors. I talked to a bunch of guys a while back about chippers, when I was working on a huge sub job (several larger residential companies were there), everybody seemed to say disk is their favorite. Of course, all these chippers kick some serious ass - as they damn well should for that kind of dough!


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 24, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I bet the 255 would whip the 1590's ass overall. I'd love to try the two of them running the same motors. I talked to a bunch of guys a while back about chippers, when I was working on a huge sub job (several larger residential companies were there), everybody seemed to say disk is their favorite. Of course, all these chippers kick some serious ass - as they damn well should for that kind of dough!



I've seen, as I'm sure many others here have too, a new 1590 run, and it's pretty bad ass. That being said, I was using the 1590 as an example, and not necessarily the route I would go personaly. I am partial to disk chippers, and the 255 sounds pretty beefy too. 
I think the bottom line is, don't buy another 12 inch if you can afford, and utilize a larger capacity unit


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have spent alot of time running both disk and drum style chippers from Bandit and Vermeer. In my opinion for smaller jobs, brush etc, the disk chippers are great, they produce a better chip on the smaller stuff (If you care about that) And like stated above will pack a truck tighter. Since you already have a 12" disk I would go BIGGER and drum with out a Doubt!! Theres no comparison when chipping large wood and whole trees for that matter, I also can attest to the less maintance with the drum design over the disk,, Again JMHO, Though.. On the Dealers engine advice, I think he's full of sh!t, not saying Kubota or Cat are not great diesel engines but I would not put them above a John Deer or Cummins engine, Par Maybe.. The perkins always seem like the cheapest but I never really had to many issues with them either.. Sorry not much help with that, but the engine thing is kind of like a ford/chevy debate it's *Mostly* personal preferance


----------



## custom8726 (Aug 24, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Have you ever used a mini skid with grapple to forward debris and feed a chipper? If you think a winch is a big time saver, try a mini skid!



I have rented them in the past when our larger Bobact (SkidSteer) was not feasable for the yard (Sprinklers, wet, etc..) or access was limited. I would like to add one to the fleet at some point but for now its pretty low on the priority list. Definelty a great little machine to have in your arsenal though


----------



## CUCV (Aug 25, 2010)

Has anyone had much experience with a Vermeer 1400xl? I'm considering purchasing one because many people have positive things to say about drum chippers. This summer I picked up a used Bandit 1850 disc with 250hp cummings, its way bigger than I need but the price was right for a temporary solution. It sure makes chips fast and packs them tight but its a huge unit and uses a ton of fuel.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 28, 2010)

Which ever chipper you buy get it with the highest horsepower option, a winch, and feel roll lift. Just my opinion.


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 29, 2010)

The dealer quoted me $36,440 for a new 1090XP w/ the 114 Cat & deluxe option package (autofeed, hand crank discharge, hydraulic lift cylinder...). Good deal or no, I'd guess no seeing as it's coming from a dealer...

I still don't think either trans would last long in our F450 or F550 w/ a 1590 drum chipper. They're GREAT dump trucks for their size, but I feel they'd be underpowered to pull that heavy a chipper not to mention that chipper + a load of wood chips.


----------



## coolbrze (Aug 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I have a 250 with quad rollers, and the supersized infeed option.. you might wanna consider looking at those too. Mine is a beast with brushy stuff, but I wish it could take a bigger log - of course its probably better for the machine in the long run that it cant.



What's the difference in regular vs. quad rollers? Any idea how much $ that option costs? How much bigger is the supersize infeed option & cost? Trying to do all the research I can before dumping ~40K into a new chipper.


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 30, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> What's the difference in regular vs. quad rollers? Any idea how much $ that option costs? How much bigger is the supersize infeed option & cost? Trying to do all the research I can before dumping ~40K into a new chipper.



If you're not 100% sure on which model, engine size and options are best for you, why dump $40k into a new chipper right now? If it turns out to be less than the perfect chipper for you, you're either stuck with it or forced to sell it for a substantial loss (because you'll absorb all the up-front depreciation).

I'd consider buying a good used one or rent/lease one. Then, if you love the machine, you can always sell it and buy a new one. Something to think about.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 30, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> What's the difference in regular vs. quad rollers? Any idea how much $ that option costs? How much bigger is the supersize infeed option & cost? Trying to do all the research I can before dumping ~40K into a new chipper.



Not too sure on a lot of that. I bought my chipper used so I didnt do the research on it before buying it personally. I can tell you the feed rollers are 24" or so wide (I think standard is more like 20 or 21). The deal with the quads is the first set is already staged open about 7", so you hardly ever have to use the lift cylinder to put stuff in.. probably more aggressive too. Mine has a winch, and hyd. chute (both sweet options). Weighs about 6800lbs. We tow it with an 88 one ton chevy 4x4, gas - no problems there either.


----------



## coolbrze (Sep 2, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> If you're not 100% sure on which model, engine size and options are best for you, why dump $40k into a new chipper right now? If it turns out to be less than the perfect chipper for you, you're either stuck with it or forced to sell it for a substantial loss (because you'll absorb all the up-front depreciation).
> 
> I'd consider buying a good used one or rent/lease one. Then, if you love the machine, you can always sell it and buy a new one. Something to think about.



I hear ya, that's why I'm posting on here, trying to get some 1st hand info from people that have used a lot of chippers and have a good idea of different models. I've used a dozen models over the years but this is a big investment & I'd rather do it right the 1st time. Kinda in a "hurry" b/c we have a right good bit of tree work and we're loosing jobs b/c we need another real chipper, the 65XP just doesn't cut it, although it's a helluva 6" chipper. We only have 2 trucks and a 12" chipper is all I want them pulling. Hopefully we'll be able to afford a F650, 750, or something bigger next year 

It looks like a new 250XP w/ 142 Hp Cat is in the works, just need to figure out what other options I want, definitely the Deluxe Option package w/ Auto Feed, but I'm thinking no go for the winch, as the dealer told me it adds $4K to the cost and since the majority of the work we do is in tight residential spots, we won't be winching enough to justify an additional $4k.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 3, 2010)

coolbrze said:


> ...I'm thinking no go for the winch, as the dealer told me it adds $4K to the cost and since the majority of the work we do is in tight residential spots, we won't be winching enough to justify an additional $4k.



Smart thinking. I'd put that $4k towards a used mini skid. You'd be half way towards owning one.


----------



## coolbrze (Sep 3, 2010)

Is $40,950 OTD ($39,000 + tax) for a new 250XP w/ 142 Cat, Deluxe Options, Autofeed, winch, & hydraulic lift a good deal?


----------

